# Drip edge on a shed roof.



## Scott (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,

I'm getting ready to put some rolled type roofing on a shed roof. It is a true shed-style roof. I'm trying to decide whether to install drip edge on the top edge. The eave at the bottom and the rakes make sense to me, but I'm not so sure about that top edge. Anybody have any advice?

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

You want to put some flashing over the roofing and down the fascia at the top of the shed. This also stops the wind from catching the leading edge of the roofing. No need for drip edge.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Is this an actual shed or a shed type roof? A shed roof is a one-sided roof that often buts into a wall. Like half of a gable roof.


----------

